

The killer app for DNA sequencing:  online dating. - amichail

Most people probably don't want to know diseases that they might be getting.<p>I think this is a more compelling app.  What better way to know if a couple will get along than to examine their DNA sequences?<p>A deep understanding of the inner workings of personality genes is not required.  You could just use a machine learning algorithm to identify the sorts of sequences that tend to work well together.
======
mooism2
Can you really identify personality traits accurately from DNA?

ETA: Can you filter out pairings that share undesirable recessive genes,
without telling them they have undesirable genes (assuming they don't want to
know)?

~~~
oldgregg
Who knows, in the future sharing your DNA may be a standard prerequisite like
meeting the folks. Of course, people won't be marrying or having children by
then (ala europe) so the government will likely create the "cash for wombs"
incentive to encourage women to bear "pure breeds" and get all those DNA
clunkers off the road.

------
chromophore
Doesn't make sense to me. Seriously.

------
TriinT
_"A deep understanding of the inner workings of personality genes is not
required."_

So, personality is genetic? Do you have any evidence to back this up? Show me
some scientific papers on this, please.

 _"You could just use a machine learning algorithm to identify the sorts of
sequences that tend to work well together."_

Sorry, but that sound ludicrous. We already know what works well in
relationships. If women stayed thin and hot for many years after marriage, and
guys actually worked around the house and listened to (or pretended to listen
to) her concerns, that would be a huge leap forwards. You're assuming that
nature plays any role. Well, maybe the initial "spark" has some genetic
component (hell, if she's genetically "blessed", any non-gay guy will feel
that "spark"). But relationships require work. You don't get that with DNA
sequencing.

Having said that, maybe your DNA sequencing and matching would work in other
domain. Honestly, I think that dating is the worst possible application for
it. It would be more interesting to use that approach for wine-making. You
start mixing various grape types, you see what comes out of it, and then use
that machine learning approach to predict what mixes would work well.

